

Huginn – Know when the world changes - tectonic
http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2014/03/17/know-when-the-world-changes-with-huginn/

======
kendalk
I have a number of search terms related to a startup I'm working on listed
with Google Alerts. I haven't been impressed with the quality of the links.
They seem taken almost randomly from blog posts; very few relevant links
showing any kind of trend.

This looks much more useful for identifying upward bumps in news cycles.

Thanks for the link!

